# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an a Bakış Açımız, Ondan Yararlanma Yöntemimiz Nasıl Olmalıdır.

## halukgta

Bizler Kuran ı, onun ayetlerini doğru anlamak istiyorsak, mutlaka Allah ın tavsiye ettiği yöntemi kullanmamız gerekir. Eğer Kuran ın önerdiği yöntemin dışına çıkarsak, Allah ın uyarılarını ve bizlerden istediklerini, yani bizlere tebliğini, asla doğru anlayamayız. İSLAM İNANCI ÖYLE YANLIŞ BİLGİLERLE KARIŞTIRILARAK YOĞRULMUŞ Kİ, BU KARIŞIMIN ALLAH IN İSTEDİĞİ DOĞRULTUDA MAYA TUTMASI DA MÜMKÜN OLMUYOR. Böyle olunca da, İslam toplumları huzuru, Allah ın doğru yolunu bulamıyor.

Önce şunu asla unutmamalıyız. Allah yemin ederek, bu kitabı bizler için kolaylaştırdığını söylüyorsa, aklı başında bir insan, Kuran ı anladığı dilde okuyup ayetler üzerinde düşündüğünde, Allah ın tebliğini anlamaması mümkün değildir. Çünkü Allah kulunun anlayamayacağı bir bilgiden, kitaptan sizce sorumlu tutar mı? Elbette tutmaz. O zaman Kuran ın ayetlerini anlamaya çalışırken, Kuran ın dışından, hiç kimsenin sözlerinin etkisinde kalmadan anlamaya çalışmalıyız. ÇÜNKÜ TEK REHBER, SORUMLU OLDUĞUMUZ KİTAP YALNIZ KURAN DIR. 

Allah bizlerin sorumlu olduğu dinin anası, temeli olan MUHKEM ayetlerin, açık seçik ve nice örneklerle açıkladığını bizlere bildiriyor Kuran da. Bunun nedenini açıklarken de, hiç kimseye muhtaç olmayasınız diye, nice örneklerle sizlere açıkladık örneğini veriyor. Eğer bizler ayetleri okuduğumuzda tam anlayamıyoruz, ama bir başkasının açıklamalı kitaplarını okuduğumuzda daha iyi anlıyoruz dersek, Allah ın nuruna saygısızlık yapmış oluruz. Okuduğumuz kitapların, ayetleri doğru anlattığından ne kadar emin olabiliriz? Hâşâ Allah ın anlatamadığını, birilerimi başarıyor?

Allah ayetlerinde, bizler anlayabilmemiz için, ayetlerde dolaylı hükümler vermediğini, ben bu konuyu anlayamadım demesinler diye de, başka ayetlerde örnekler verip, o konuyu farklı örneklerle açıkladığını bildiriyor bizlere. Buradan çok net şunu anlıyoruz. Allah bir emir vermişse, onu dolaylı ya da çok az kişilerin anlayabileceği şekilde değil, MUHKEM yani şüphe duyulmayacak, tartışmaya meyledilmeyecek kadar açık, hükümlerini bizlere bildirdiğini belirtiyor. 

Bu durumda bizlerin işi, sizce çok daha kolay değil mi? Elbette kolay, ama bu gerçeği önce Kuran ı anlayarak ve üzerinde düşünerek anlamalı öğrenmeliyiz ki, bu gerçeğin farkında olabilelim. Bizlerin ne yazık ki Kuran ile bağımız kesilmiş, kafamız üzülerek söylemek zorundayım, Kuran ın asla bahsetmediği rivayetlerle doldurulmuş, kafalar karışmış durumda. YANİ HAKLA BATILI, AYIRAMAZ OLMUŞUZ. Önce bizler kafamızdaki bu karmaşayı çözmeliyiz ve emin olmadığımız bilgilerden, Kuran ın onaylamadığı inançlardan kurtulmalıyız, uzaklaşmalıyız.

Tekrar hatırlatmak istiyorum, bu konu çok önemli. Allah bizlerin sorumlu olduğu dinin anası, temeli olan tüm ayetlerin MUHKEM yani açık, anlaşılır olduğunu söylüyorsa, bizlere Kuran ın açıkça bahsetmediği konularda, bunlarda Allah ın emri diyenlere karşı dikkatli olmalıyız. Yine dinden nemalanan bazı kişiler, Allah ın elçisinin de ismini kullanıp, bunlarda Peygamberimizin dinde hükümleridir deme gafletine düşüyorlar. Hâlbuki Allah çok açık ne diyor ve uyarıyordu hatırlayalım. ALLAH HÜKMÜNE HİÇ KİMSEYİ ORTAK ETMEZ.

Peygamberimizin adını kullanıp, ona iftira atanlar, ne yani peygamberimiz postacımıydı, dinde hüküm koyma yetkisi de mi yoktu, bu nasıl bir elçilik diyerek, toplumum peygamber sevgisini kullanıyorlar. Kuran gerçekleri ile buluşan bir Müslüman elbette bunlara inanmıyor, çünkü Allah ın elçisine verdiği yetki ve sorumluluğu biliyor ve diyor ki böyle söyleyenlere; NE YANİ ALLAH IN ELÇİSİ, DİNDE ALLAH IN ORTAĞIMIYDI. Allah elçisine verdiği yetki ve sorumluluklardan birkaç örnek vermek istiyorum.

PEYGAMBERE DÜŞEN APAÇIK TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEY DEĞİLDİR. (Ankebut 18) 

BİZ RESULLERİ, SADECE MÜJDELEYİCİLER VE UYARICILAR OLARAK GÖNDERİRİZ. (Kehf 56) 

SENİN GÖREVİN SADECE TEBLİĞ ETMEKTİR. (Rad 40) 

BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. (Ahkaf 9 ) 

Tüm bu gerçeklere vakıf olan bir Müslüman, Kuran ın açıkça söylemediği, izah etmediği örneğini bile vermediği hiçbir söze inanmaz. Birkaç örnek vermek istiyorum. Kuran da asla hiçbir ayette, KADIN SAÇLARINI ÖRTMELİDİR DİYE ALLAH BİR EMİR VERMEMİŞTİR. Bizler eğer ayetlerde geçen kelimelere farklı anlamlar verip, aslında burada dolaylı emir var, ya da zaten o günkü toplumun başı kapalıydı şeklinde ayetlerden hükümler çıkarmaya çalışırsak, asla gerçeklerin değil, ataların ya da beşerin fıkıh inancını din diye yaşamaya devam etmiş oluruz. Bizlerin üzerinde duracağı ve soracağı tek bir soru var bu konuda. BANA LÜTFEN KURAN DAN, ALLAH IN BAŞÖRTÜSÜ KONUSUNDAKİ, MUHKEM EMRİNİ GÖSTERİN. Gösteremiyorlarsa, bu inanç bu emir, asla Allah ın emri değildir. 

Bu konuyla ilgili, önemli gördüğüm bir örnek vermek istiyorum. Bir arkadaşım, Nur suresi 31. ayet ile ilgili yazdığım makaleme cevap vermiş ve şöyle demiş. Siz ayetler konusunda, başkasının zanlarını eleştirirken, kendi zanlarınızı dayatıyorsunuz. Çok doğru söylemiş. Çünkü ben Allah ın emrettiği gibi, ayetler üzerinde Kuran bütünlüğünde düşünüp, aklımı kullandığımda, kendi zanlarımı yani doğru olduğunu düşündüğüm sonuçları yazıyorum. Bu düşünceme uyanları da, asla reddetmem mümkün değildir. Uymayanları da kabul etmem düşünülemez. Buda benim zannımdır elbette. Bu dünyada imtihan, işte böyle bir şey. BU ZANNIN DOĞRULUĞUNUN ÖLÇÜSÜ ÖNEMLİDİR. ÖLÇÜSÜ DE KURAN DIR. ÇÜNKÜ ZAN DOĞRU OLMAYABİLİR KONTROLE, DENETİME MUHTAÇTIR.

HİÇBİR ZAN, DİNDE HÜKÜM KOYAMAZ. Yani bizler ayetler üzerinde düşündüğümüzde, var olmayan, açıklanmayan, açıkça verilmemiş bir hükmü ortaya çıkartamayız. EĞER BUNU YAPARSAK, KENDİ ZANLARIMIZIN ESİRİ OLURUZ. Nefsimizde yarattığımız kuralları, hükümleri yani zanları dinin içinde zannederiz. Başörtüsü konusunda da, ne yazık ki bu yanlış yapılıyor. Allah asla kadın saçlarını örtmelidir diye bir hüküm vermediği halde, ayetlerde geçen kelimelere öyle anlamlar veriyor ve kendi zanlarımızın esiri oluyoruz ki, adeta Kuran a şirk koşan hükümler çıkartıyoruz ortaya. Tekrar hatırlatmak istiyorum. BİZLERİN ZANLARI, ASLA AÇIKÇA VERİLMEMİŞ BİR HÜKÜM ORTAYA ÇIKARTAMAZ. Zanlarımız ancak, açıkça verilen ayetleri anlamamızda fayda sağlayabilir. Çünkü Allah bizleri Kuran dan imtihan ediyor. Birilerinin sözlerinden, ayetlerden anladıklarından, yani zanlarından değil.

Ben makalelerimde kendi düşüncelerimle, yani kendi zanlarımla ayetleri anlamaya çalışırım ve derim ki, bu yazdıklarım benim ayetlerden anladıklarımdır, yalnız beni bağlar. Hiçbir zaman, Allah ın açıkça söylemediği, bahsetmediği bir sonuca varmam. ÇÜNKÜ HÜKÜM VERMEK, YALNIZ ALLAH A MAHSUSTUR. Bizlere düşen ayetleri, verilen hükümler doğrultusunda anlamak ve anlatmaktır.

Bir başka örnek verelim. Kadınların ay halinde, Kuran okuyamayacağı ya da ibadet edemeyeceği, oruç tutamayacağı konusunda Allah hiçbir yasak getirmemiştir. Bakara 222. ayet de, kadın regli halindeyken, cinsel ilişkiye girilmemesi konusundan bahseder. Temizlendiğinde yani ay hali bittiğinde yapılmalıdır, açıklamasını yapar. Bu ayette geçen, temizlendiğinde sözüne öyle anlamlar vermişlerdir ki, asla Allah böyle bir hüküm vermemiştir. Demişler ki, kadın ay halinde kirlidir, cünüptür ibadet yapamaz, Kuran okuyamaz, oruç tutamaz. İyide bu hükme bir kelimeden yola çıkarak nasıl varırsınız. İşte bu düşünceler kişilerin zanlarıdır, asla Allah ın hükmü değildir. Hani Kuran da, sorumlu olduğumuz ayetler muhkemdi. Yani şüphe duyulmayacak kadar açıktı. Nereden çıktı bu hükümler? Ne yazık ki bizler, Allah ın açık hükümlerine iman etmek yerine, beşerin yarattığı FIKIH inancının hükümlerine, kendi zanlarımıza iman ediyoruz. 

Bir başka örnek verelim. Allah zina yapan kişinin nasıl cezalandırılması gerektiğini çok açık bildirmiştir Kuran da. Bunca açık emir varken, hala zina yapan RECM edilmelidir diyenlere inanırsanız, Kuran a değil, Kuran ın karşısına koydukları beşeri FIKIH inancına, kişilerin zanlarına uymuş, yani Kuran a şirk koşmuş olursunuz.

Eğer bizler Müslümansak, Kuran dan sorumlu olduğumuzun bilincindeysek, bizlere anlatılan her konuyu, Kuran a sormalıyız, danışmalıyız. Kuran a sorabilmemiz içinde, ondan haberdar olmalıyız, yani önce Allah ın emirlerini anlayarak ve düşünerek okumalıyız. ALLAH IN DİNİNE, TEK BİR PENCEREDEN BAKMALIYIZ. EĞER KENDİMİZE DİN ADINA FARKLI PENCERELERDE AÇTIYSAK, KENDİ NEFİSLERİMİZDE, SANI DÜŞÜNCELERİMİZDE HÜKÜMLER YARATTIYSAK, ALLAH IN ORTA YOLU İZLEYEN BİR ÜMMET OLUN, EMRİNİ ASLA YERİNE GETİREMEYİZ. 

Hatırlayınız Allah ne diyordu ve uyarıyordu bizler? KURAN IN İPİNE SARILIN. Sizce bu emri veren Yaradan, başka kaynaklara da sarılmamızı ister mi? Elbette mümkün değil. Allah ın elçisini hatırlayınız lütfen. Peygamberimiz ÜMMİYDİ. Yani hiçbir dine, inanca tabi değildi. Ama doğrunun ve gerçeklerin arayışı içindeydi. Onun içindir ki peygamberimizin, din hakkında bilgisi yalnız Kuran dı. Din adına istifade ettiği başka bir kaynağı yoktu.

Eğer Allah ın elçisinin yolundan gitmek istiyorsak, yalnız Kuran a ve onun apaçık MUHKEM ayetlerine/sözlerine uymalıyız. Çünkü Peygamberimiz yalnız Kuran a uymuştu. Kuran ın açık bir şekilde bildirmediği hiçbir bilgi, hüküm Allah ın emri değildir. Lütfen bu gerçeğin artık farkında olalım ve rivayetlerin, sanı inançların takipçisi olmayalım.

Son olarak tekrar etmek istiyorum. Allah bizlerin sorumlu olduğu emirlerini, asla dolaylı vermemiş, MUHKEM bir şekilde, yani şüpheye düşülmeyecek kadar, birçok örneklerle açıkladık ki, sizleri Allah ile aldatanlar olmasın demiştir. BİZLERE DÜŞEN, DİN ADINA KONUŞANLARIN ÖNE SÜRDÜKLERİ DÜŞÜNCE, VE İNANÇLARININ AÇIK KANITLARINI, KURAN DAN DELİL OLARAK İSTEYELİM. Açıkça kanıt gösteremeyip, aslında bu ayette geçen bu kelimeyle Allah, bunu ya da şunu kast ediyor, sen anlayamazsın diyorlarsa, böyle insanlar kendi nefislerini, batıl inançlarını, Allah ın ayetleri üstünden aklamaya çalışanlardır, bunların tuzaklarına düşmeyelim. Unutmayalım Allah Bakara 111. ayetinde, Allah ın gönderdiği kitap ile konuşmayanlara, emin olmayan kaynaklardan konuşanlara, Allah bakın nasıl bir soru ile cevap verin diyor. EĞER GERÇEKTEN DOĞRU SÖYLÜYORSANIZ, DELİLİNİZİ GETİRİNİZ.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

